# Orbea Customer Service



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What do you guys think about Orbea's customer service? I have sent them several e-mails about the Opal and Orca, and they usually get back to me the same day. Utterly amazing customer service if you ask me.

Now, if they could just make their 2007 lineup available some time soon, I would really appreciate it. Heck, just get me a catalog in the meantime and I would be happy for a little while.


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Orbea customer service is AWESOME! I was exchanging emails with Paul from customer service and he was able to give me the specs and even send me photos of the '07 Onix I am interested in. He answered all my questions with no complains. Thumbs up for dealing with a small company.


----------



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

What email addy are you using to contact them? i couldnt find an adress yesterday for them. I probably just didnt look hard enough....


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

They are indeed amazing. When the Opals first rolled out, my squad kept over-tightening the seatpost clamp bolts and breaking them. Orbea sent us an envelope of bolts within three days, free of charge. Let's see one of the dometic big-box-bike-builders do that for a little midwest cat three team. The love is in the details....


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I am using this e-mail address to contact them.

[email protected]


----------

